# Painting Whitewalls....



## PCHiggin (Apr 2, 2013)

I want to paint the whitewalls  orange on a set of tires.Has anybody painted the whole whitewall?What paint did you use?I saw the new colored tires out there and might get a set.I'm just trying to use up some stock I already have.Thanks for any tips.


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 2, 2013)

*Try the krylon for plastic*

First find a plastic paint promotor, like bulldog bumper paint promoter, then use the krylon for plastic color, i would first spray them flat white then, the color you want, let dry between coats

A buddy of mine used to spray the white wall on with that krylon paint on his car tires and it would last a while, he would drive through everything too.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 2, 2013)

I got as far as doing a copper wire test on some whitewall paint, and I think it's just chlorinated rubber paint.  It's available in orange.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 3, 2013)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I got as far as doing a copper wire test on some whitewall paint, and I think it's just chlorinated rubber paint.  It's available in orange.




Thanks,What brand is it? Who sells it,auto parts?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 3, 2013)

I just googled "chlorinated rubber paint" and a bunch turned up.  The whitewall paint I tried came from eBay in an unmarked container, so there was no MSDS.  While looking for one I found this stuff:
http://www.duplicolor.com/products/hotTires/
made for tires, comes in yellow and red so there's your orange!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, slow day at work... There is paint for rubber boats called Hypalon paint:
http://www.polymarine.com/advice/paint-guide
from the UK
But available, and not cheap in the US:
http://stores.inflatableboatsusa.com/-strse-247/Inflatable-boat-repair-parts/Detail.bok
but this looks like the right stuff.  Undoubtedly there are other sources.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 3, 2013)

*Thanks For The Info...*

Looks like the new orange tires are the best way to go.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 15, 2013)

If you scrub the tires with some solvent like lacquer thinner or Methyl Ethyl Keytone (MDK) it wil open the pores in the rubber and the paint will bond better.  See if any car dealship in your area know who the guy is that used to come around and add whitewalls to tires.  There was a special "paint" that was used that didn't wear off.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 16, 2013)

*Thanks...*



Rivnut said:


> If you scrub the tires with some solvent like lacquer thinner or Methyl Ethyl Keytone (MDK) it wil open the pores in the rubber and the paint will bond better.  See if any car dealship in your area know who the guy is that used to come around and add whitewalls to tires.  There was a special "paint" that was used that didn't wear off.




But I bought the Duro tires


----------

